# Elite Hush 35 Filter... Is it a piece o' crap?



## eastkygal (Apr 13, 2007)

I am very suspicious that my Elite Hush 35 carbon cartridge hanging filter is a piece o' crap. It always registers as clogged even after replacing cartridges on schedule and cleaning all parts. Lfs said not to worry if it registers clogged because filters after awhile only serve as biofilters anyway, and they don't really do anything much to the water other than supply good bacteria.
Should I get another filter?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

I dont have experience with the Elite 35, but I have the 5 (i think thats the number....its for 5g tanks). I put my own media in it...a couple small sponges...instead of using the media that came with it. My reason is because I have a planted tank and don't need the carbon inserts. Mine never clogs, but its probably because I don't have as much media as its supposed to have. 

I don't like this filter because the water level has to be just about to the top of the tank or it will start making the grinding noise like it can't get water. That drives me crazy. Also, it doesn't have enough flow for me.

Its your call whether you need a new filter or not. It you don't want to buy a whole new filter, you could try to get some cheap Aquaclear sponge media and stuff it in there and hopefully it won't continue to clog. I'd put atleast 1 piece of the original media in there though, if it will fit so you can keep some good bacteria.

I can tell you that I wouldn't buy another one of these filters.


----------



## eastkygal (Apr 13, 2007)

I talked with the lfs about it. He said he can't and won't buy them for his store anymore because they require you to buy in such a bulk that only stores like Pet Smart or Wal-Mart can keep up with it. He said they aren't bad per se, and I should try some different filter media, or just use it as a biofilter and not worry about it filtering stuff out of the water much. Who knows. Can't afford another filter right now, but someday I'm changing this sucker.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The other problem with them is if you try and turn the little knob that controls water flow itmakes a bubbly sound which just never stops. it has to be run fully open. 
The noise must drive the fish mad when I have tried to adjust it.
I have a mini in a 5 gallon tank- came with it, but there is pitiful little space for any media besides their own cartridge.
i like to add sponge or sheet media to all my filters.


----------

